# Corsair H150i  Pro XT Lüfter tauschen



## SoNunNicht (12. August 2020)

Moin! 

Ich werde mir demnächst einen neuen Tower samt Lüftern zusammen bauen und habe mich für Corsair ML RGB Lüfter + die H150i Pro XT Aio für meine CPU Kühlung entschieden. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Da die Aio nicht über RGB Lüfter verfügt, (möchte ich aber zwecks Optik so haben) würde ich diese gerne durch 3*120 Corsair ML RGB Lüfter tauschen. Diese haben aber nur ein Maximum von 1600 Rpm anstatt von (ich glaube) Serienmäßigen 2400 Rpm Lüftern der Aio.  

Hat jemand eventuell Erfahrung mit dieser Zusammenstellung und kann mir sagen ob die Kühleistung ausreicht von den ML RGB Lüftern für den 360mm Radiator?


----------



## claster17 (12. August 2020)

Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn du deinen Ohren die Maximaldrehzahl antun möchtest. Um das tolerieren zu können, muss man taub sein.
Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass du mit was auch immer für eine CPU du hast, für eine ausreichende Kühlung niemals 1000 RPM überschreiten musst.


----------



## SoNunNicht (12. August 2020)

Ich nutze einen i7 8700k im OC und da drehen die Lüfter schon mal hoch unter Last, da dieser nicht geköpft ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. August 2020)

Da nehmen sich niedrige und hohe Drehzahl aber nicht viel, die Lüfter kühlen nur das Kühlmedium, sprich das Wasser. Warm wird der Prozessor, weil man die Abwärme nicht so gut an das Wasser abgegeben bekommt, da haben die Lüfter herzlich wenig mit zu tun. Selbst unter Prime95 sind das  dann vielleicht 5°C Unterschied zwischen halbwegs leise und Turbine, und wer spielt schon den ganzen Tag Prime95?


----------



## SoNunNicht (12. August 2020)

Alles klar danke für die Antworten! Dann werde ich die Lüfter so tauschen.


----------

